# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  UCI road race women elite

## Sanna04

Avataampa naisten maantien UCI-kisoille oma säikeensä, tänne kaikki kisoihin liittyvä ennakkospekulaatio, jälkipyykki, kuvat, jutut, yleinen keskustelu jne.

UCI Women's World Tourin kalenterihan näyttää tältä, uusia kisoja on mukana neljä (lihavoidulla):

 4.3. Strade Bianche (Italia)
11.3. Ronde Van Drenthe (Alankomaat)
19.3. Trofeo Binda (Italia)
26.3. Gent Wevelgem (Belgia)

2.4. Tour of Flanders (Belgia)
*16.4. Amstel Gold Race (Alankomaat)*
19.4. Flèche Wallonne (Belgia)
*23.4. Liège – Bastogne – Liège (Belgia)*

5.-7.5. Tour of Chongming Island (Kiina)
11.-14.5. Amgen Tour of California (USA)

4.6. Philadelphia Classic (USA)
7.-11.6. Aviva Women’s Tour (Iso-Britannia)

30.6.-9.7. Giro Rosa (Italia)
23.7. (TBC): La Course by le Tour de France (Ranska)
29.7. Prudential Ride London (Iso-Britannia)

11.8. Vargarda TTT (Ruotsi)
13.8. Vargarda Road Race (Ruotsi)
*17.-20.8. Ladies Tour of Norway (Norja)*
26.8. GP Plouay (Ranska)
*
29.8.-3.9. Boels Rental Ladies Tour (Alankomaat)*
10.9. Madrid Challenge by la Vuelta (Espanja)

Kaikki UCI-kategorioidut naisten kisat löytyvät täältä (category-kohtaan women elite, ei näköjään anna suoraa linkkiä):
http://www.uci.ch/road/calendar/

UCI-kategoriat menevät seuraavasti:

1.1
1 day - Class 1

1.2
1 day - Class 2

1.2U
1 day - Class 2 - U23

1.HC
1 day - Hors Class

1.Ncup
1 day - Class Nations' Cup

1.UWT
1 day - UCI WorldTour

1.WWT
1 day - UCI Women’s WorldTour

2.1
Stages - Class 1

2.2
Stages - Class 2

2.2U
Stages - Class 2 - U23

2.HC
Stages - Hors Class

2.Ncup
Stages - Class Nations' Cup

2.UWT
Stages - UCI WorldTour

2.WWT
Stages - UCI Women’s WorldTour

CC
Continental Championships

CM
UCI World Championships

CN
National Championships

CRT
Criterium



Santos Women's Tour ajettiin Australiassa ja saatiin päätökseen tänään. Orica-Scottin Amanda Spratt otti avausetapilla voiton, ja onnistui kaksi seuraavaa etappia puolustamaan johtajan paitaansa. Toisen etapin vei nimiinsä Kirsten Wild ja kolmannen Chloe Hosking. Neljäs ja viimeinen etappi meni jälleen Kirsten Wildille, joka ei pystynyt hyvillä kolmen etapin sijoituksillaan (1, 2 ja 1) uhkaamaan Sprattin kokonaiskisan voittoa, jonka Spratt vei 25 sekunnin erolla Ale Cipollinin Janneke Ensingiin. Wild oli kolmas.

Orica-Scott, Canyon-SRAM ja Wiggle High5 ovat julkaisseet lyhyet videoklipit jokaiselta päivältä, kannattaa käydä katsomassa:

*Stage 1* 
Orica-Scott 
Canyon-SRAM 
WiggleHigh5
*Stage 2* 
Orica-Scott 
Canyon-SRAM 
WiggleHigh5 
*Stage 3* 
Orica-Scott 
Canyon-SRAM 
WiggleHigh5
*Stage 4* (tulossa)
Orica-Scott 
Canyon-SRAM 
WiggleHigh5

----------


## Munarello

Twitterissä vastaantullutta: "Top 10 female riders to watch in 2017" 

Sijalla kuusi Lotta Lepistö.
https://cyclingtips.com/2017/02/top-...h-for-in-2017/

----------


## .jon

Harmillista miten vaikeeta on nähdä naisten huipputason polkemista. TV-katsojalle olisi tarjolla aivan yhtä paljon jännitystä, sankaritekoja ja draamaa, tämä todettiin meillä olympialaisten aikaan.  Varsinkin Lotan kautta olisi todella kiva seurata.

----------


## Munarello

http://uci.ch/road/news/article/foll...men-worldtour/

Huomista Flanderin Kierrosta voi mahdollisesti katsoa streamista. "The race will be broadcast from 13:30 CET on the belgium channel Proximus and on Flanders Classics' website. The live stream will be available worldwide with English commentary."

----------


## Munarello

Eurosport playerissa pyörii juuri naisten etappi Tour of Yorkshiresta.

----------


## Sanna04

http://www.apart-tv.com/live

Festival Elsy Jacobs livenä englannin kielisellä selostuksella! Mukana Lotta Lepistö ja Sari Saarelainen. Lotta tällä hetkellä kärkiporukassa, pääjoukko kahdessa osassa.

Klo 17 noin 40 km kisaa jäljellä.

Selostajat veikkailevat lähetyksessä voittajaa. Toinen sanoi Lotta Lepistö, ja toinen jäi takeltelemaan, että ei hän nyt samaa voi sanoa, taisi se sieltä lopulta jonkun toisenkin löytää  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## SSGT-92

Lotta tänään 6. ja kokonaiskisassa nyt 5.Sari konaistuloksis 53. ja tänään 74. http://www.romers.nl/static/results/...Etape%202.html

----------


## SSGT-92

http://www.apart-tv.com/live

Lotan ja Sarin tämän päiväistä etappia voi seurata linkin takaa.

----------


## SSGT-92

Festival Elsy Jacobs tulokset eiliseltä etapilta ja kokonaiskilpailu :http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/fes...age-2/results/
Lepistö ja Saarelainen suomalaisista mukana.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Kp1QnkkMRyk

----------


## Sanna04

Tänään jatkui Womens World Tour Italiassa kilpailussa Trofeo Alfredo Binda. Suomalaisia ei valitettavasti ollut mukana, mutta suosittelen katsomaan kisan viimeiset 10 kilometriä ainakin. Eurosport Playerista löytyy ja todennäköisesti tulee Youtubeen UCI channelille ainakin kohokohdat. Sanoisin, että kisassa nähtiin oppikirjan mukainen irtiotto Kasia Niewiadomalta, joka ajoi soolona voittoon. Italiankielisestä selostuksesta en juuri muuta ymmärtänyt, kuin bellissima ja Grande Forza! Siinä oli watteja pelissä kun puolalainen lähti! Hetken jo näytti, että Elisa Longo Borghini saa irtioton kurottua kiinni, mutta se ei ollut mikään pieni pätkä mitä Niewiadoma veti ihan täysillä putkelta ajaen. Ja kyllä siinä oli sellaista meininkiä siitäkin eteenpäin, että aivan ansaittu voitto nuorelle kuskille!

----------


## CamoN

Jos Nibalin ”mopopeesiä” spekuloitiin niin mielestäni Niewiadomaa täytyisi spekuloida kanssa, sen verran roiskui kameramopon peräsuihku naamalle sateessa. Älyttömän hieno ja ennakkoluuloton ajo joka tapauksessa. Hetkittäin näytti että nitkahtaa mutta ei, komeasti isolla erolla maaliin.

----------


## Hepe

Löytyykö live striimiä naisten Gent-Wevelgem kilpailusta tänään.

----------


## Esa S

http://www.flandersclassics.be/en

Pitäisi alkaa 11.25 

Tai sitten 13.45

Suomen Pyöräilyn facen mukaan.

----------


## Sanna04

https://www.facebook.com/gentwevelge...2266887805318/

Tuolta ainakin. Off-topic valitus taas Eurosport Playerista yllättäen: ohjelmistossa näkyy että alkaa klo 13.45, ja kappas kun kello lyö ja päivittää sivua niin ei näy parhaillaan tulevissa lähetyksissä ja hävisi myös tulevista. No, tuo facen lähetys on englanniksi selostettuna, lienee sata kertaa parempi kuin ES:n todennäköisesti selostamaton!

----------


## Munarello

^Taisihan se streami sinne jossain vaiheessa ilmaantua sillä puoli kolmen nurkilla kävin äkkiä kurkkaamassa lähetystä. Lädiselostuksella se ES:llakin tuli.

----------


## Esa S

Live lähetys https://www.vrt.be/vrtnu/livestream/

Lotta kärjen tuntumassa 39 km maaliin.

----------


## Sanna04

Ei riittänyt Lotalla tänään, tais siinä Kanariavuoren nousussa jäädä jälkimmäiseen porukkaan, mikä ei enää päässyt kärkiporukoihin mukaan. Ashleigh oli sentään neljäs, eikä ollut kaukana podiumsijakaan.

Mutta oli kyllä ilkeä kolari siellä naisilla, toivottavasti ei katkenneita luita pahempaa tullut kenellekään. Olisiko ollut FDJ:n kuski kun veti vauhdilla tolpan ja seinän väliin ja jäi siihen..

----------


## Munarello

No tämä ei varsinaisesti ole WT-juttuja vaan tänäänhän ajetaan Glasgow'ssa naisten maantien EM-kisa, johon tässä lyhyt alustus. Suomelta mukana ovat Lotta Lepistö, Antonia Gröndahl ja Laura Vainionpää. Suomalaisten taktiikka lienee selvä eli Lotalle kiriä lähtevät hakemaan. Vaan miten mahtaa reitti sopia? Kilpailu ajetaan Glasgown keskustassa kierrosajona, profiili ei ole mahdottoman mäkinen mutta sillä on silti paljon jyrkkiä "pikkumäkiä". Toivottavasti tulee ainakin parempi kisa kuin Riossa oli toissavuonna. Kisa starttaa klo 14:30 Suomen aikaa ja näkyy ainakin Yle TV2:lta ja Areenasta. Luultavasti "Home of Cycling" Eurosporttikin näyttää jossain vaiheessa kunhan soutukilpailut on ensin saatu kilpailtua.  :Leveä hymy: 

https://pyoraily.fi/2018/08/01/lepis...aan-tulokseen/
Reittikartta: https://www.glasgow2018.com/sites/de...0Race%20v9.pdf

E: Olihan hieno kisa, rankka reitti ja yllätyksellinen loppu!

----------


## pulmark

Vähän omituinen loppu, hollantilaiset ajoi takaa irtiottoa (Longo, Van der Breggen) jossa mukana hollantilainen. Ihan lopussa irtioton kärjessä (Longo) löysäsi jotta Italian sprintterit ehtii mukaan ja sitten loppukirissä italialainen voittikin. Mitähän hollantilaiset oikein yritti ?

Kaikki suomalaiset DNF.

Lopputulokset:
https://www.europeanchampionships.co...nl-000100-.htm

----------


## Pexxi

Taustalla oli jotain korkeampia juttuja joita miehet eivät voi ymmärtää. Jos hollantilaisen olisi pitänyt viedä kiri ns ihan pystyyn vaikka keulilta niin vaikea ymmärtää. Ei kai sitä niin poikkikaan voi olla ettei paria kilsaa jaksa vajaata puolta minuuttia pääjoukkoa hitaammin? Eikä toi Hollannin junakaan kovin vakuuttava ollut vaikka oli kai aika lailla optimi. Kai se takaa-ajo söi sitten voimat.

----------


## fiber

Martalla oli kyllä räjähtävää voimaa kirin käynnistyessä. Muut jäivät kuin seisomaan. Piti ihan kelailla pari kertaa uudestaan, kun näytti niin hämmästyttävältä. Toivottavasti hän on pysynyt viime vuodet sallituissa aineissa.

----------


## Pohje

Onko tästä kisasta jotain tallennetta saatavilla?
En löydä mistään...

----------


## häggens

Yle Areenasta hakusanalla "maantiepyöräilyä" ja Eurosport Playerissä.

----------


## Pohje

Hei kiitos!

Löyty ja sain katsottua.
Olis toinenkin hölmö kysymys.
Miksi miesten aika-ajossa ei ollut mukana ketään nimimiehiä?

----------


## OJ

Tokion olimpialaisten maantiereitit julkistettiin...naiset ajavat suoraan maaliin ilman Fujin nousua tai Mikuni solaa. Jos olisin kiroilumiehiä, niin sanoisin että VMP.

----------


## Esa S

^ Miksi kiroilisit? Eikö Suomen (eli Lotan) voittomahdollisuudet ole positiivinen asia?

----------


## villef

Tuo on yksi pitkä reitti, ei kierrosajona? Jos oikein tulkitsin, niin naisten pitäisi ajaa sana matka miesten kanssa, että nuo saisi mukaan. Olisiko se sitten parempi vaihtoehto?

Karttaa en siis ole katsonut, vain reittiprofiilin.

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## OJ

No joo, molemmat mun suosikit hyotyvät vähemmän mäkisestä radasta, mutta toi mäkien pois jättäminen typistää naisten reitin aika halvatun pahasti. Tosin...en tiedä minkälainen poru syntyisi jos naiset eivät starttaisi Tokiosta samasta paikasta kuin miehet. Mikunin nousu on kuitenkin ihan ton autoradan vieressä, eli saattaisi hyvin mahtua ihan UCI:n normisääntojen puitteisiin (naisten maantiekisan maksimipituus on 160km). 

Alla miesten reitin kartta. Naiset ajavat Tokiosta suoraan Fujin autoradalle maaliin.

----------


## Esa S

Lotta tänään kolmas Ruotsissa!

----------


## Sanna04

Chloë Turblin on antanut haastattelun ranskalaiselle nettisivustolle/lehdelle liittyen siihen, miksi hän lähti viime vuonna perustetusta Health Mate Ladies Teamista. Laura Vainionpää ajoi viime vuonna myös kyseisessä joukkueessa, mutta siirtyi täksi vuodeksi S-Bikes Bodhi Cycling Teamiin (itse hieman siirtoa ihmettelin, kun Health Mate Ladies Teamista tuli kuitenkin UCI-joukkue, mutta tämän jutun jälkeen en enää ihmettele niin paljon).

Juttu on ranskaksi, ja käännös Google translatella. Kyllä siitä nyt selvää saa, mutta kaikki lauseet eivät ehkä ole ihan täydellisiä. Lyhykäisyydessään Turblin lähti tallista siksi, että hänelle ei maksettu palkkaa, ja annettiin ymmärtää, että se on ihan normaalia, että naisille lähestulkoon hyvää hyvyyttään tarjotaan tilaisuus ajaa UCI-tallissa ja päästä kisoihin, joten ei siitä nyt mitään palkkaa ainakaan makseta! Mikäli nyt tulkitsin tuota käännöstä oikein, yhdessä helmikuun kisassa Turblin joutui kesken kisan miettimään, että ei nyt vaan saa kaatua ja hajottaa pyöräänsä, koska hänellä ei ole rahaa ostaa uutta pyörää. Tämä ilmeisesti oli vielä Health Mate -tiimin aikaan, sillä helmikuussa hän vaihtoi tallia. Ja käsittääkseni ei tiimiltä olisi herunut uutta pyörää, jos nykyinen olisi hajonnut. Olisiko sitten pitänyt omilla rahoilla ostaa se, ja siihen ei olisi ollut varaa, koska tallissa ajohan tapahtuu ihan pelkkänä hyväntekeväisyytenä. Kuulostaa ihan ammattilaisuudelta..

*Chloë Turblin: "For them, it is normal that we are not paid"*

Professional cyclist in a UCI team, Chloë Turblin rushed the Health Mate team in February. At a time when women's cycling is getting more media attention, she recounts the extreme precariousness that affects a large part of the pack and the position of weakness that prevents her from devoting herself 100% to cycling.

*On Facebook, you posted a long message explaining that you slammed the door of Health Mate training. The word precariousness comes back. You were poorly paid?*

*Chloë Turblin:* "I was never going to be paid while I was working in a UCI professional team, I stopped studying to be a pro, and now the repayment dates for my student loan are coming to an end. . "

*You were the only one in the team not to be paid?*

*CT:* "No, the team does not pay the majority of its runners, very few girls have paid contracts, some are entitled to compensation, they have paid holidays, and the manager offered me Black missions in the wholesale team's communication, presentations, etc. It must have been distinct from the bike, but from a moment, this work interfered with my selections. "

*So you were in a weak position ...*

*CT:* "The manager told me he was not happy with my job, he threatened me, and if it went on like that, he warned me he would not pick me for the next races. For him, I was a bad person who worked badly, it went into conflict and things got disproportionate. "

*What did he blame you for?*

*CT:* "I was criticized for not having done a job on time, I had two months to make this order, and since I only played the game a month and a half, I could not respect it. was impossible to take two full time for the team, I had to terminate my contract. "

*How did your team justify not paying you?*
*
CT:* "They justify themselves by telling us that, for us, it's a huge opportunity to participate in competitions of this level, for them, it's normal that we are not paid. to be part of a pro team.This is common in the sport.This year, in the team, only one girl must have a contract paid.The others are not entitled while they have the same number After hours, it's not unique to women's cycling, all women's sports experience this precariousness. "
*
Difficult to fill the fridge ...*

*CT:* "With so many hours of racing and training, we have to be 100% dedicated to our team, and the teams also require that we be at a specific place on a specific date. without financial compensation, to work side by side, the employer must accept the constraints of training, it is the snake who bites his tail. "

*But you did not stop.*

*CT:* "I bounced at Multum, a Belgian national team, because I had no more equipment, I had to buy a bike, I'm saving you the cost that it represents ... And it's up to me to do the The image can make you laugh, but it's crucial: on the Het Nieuwsblad (on March 2nd), I was at the head of the pack and I told myself: "What are you doing? Chloe, you fall right now, your bike has to pay for everything. "You can think of your own gear during the race."

*What we do not see in the men's peloton?*

*CT:* "In men, all professionals are paid, and it's totally legitimate, take the level of rewards, it's another world, we will always stay away even if the media advance."
*
Let's go back to Het Nieuwsblad, something improbable and so symbolic of the lack of esteem given to female cyclists ...*

*CT:* "Yes, the women's race (part ten minutes after the men) had to be stopped so as not to disturb the men's peloton (part in solitary breakaway, Nicole Hanselmann had caught the other race) The organization did not "It makes us very anxious to see that, they want to help us by running both races the same day to improve the media coverage, in the end it remains unequal."

*Are there solutions to reduce the precariousness of the platoon?*

*CT:* "Women's sport is progressing, I'm not going to spit in. In 2020, there are plans for women's cycling by the UCI, they want to introduce a minimum wage, and that's fine. it usually takes time and I do not think everything will be settled next year and there is so much to do ... "
*
In the meantime, you have launched a pot to finance your 2019 season, right?*

*CT:* "It's not me who launched it, but yes it's open ... I'm pretty embarrassed to ask for help.At the amateur level, it's already done but not at the professional level ... There I am always looking I did not want to live in the North anymore, but since my team is Belgian, I have to stay at the border, I have to travel to the competitions with my car after having 300 terminals all alone and getting up to 5 am I arrive next to Chantal Blaak and Marianne Vos in their motorhome, very warm, in this situation, we can not compete. "

Alkuperäinen juttu: https://sport.francetvinfo.fr/cyclis...U-jI0UhiCIuBYU

Jos joku osaa ranskaa, niin voisiko ystävällisesti lukea tuon jutun ja korjata jos käännöksessä on jotain kovin epäselviä kohtia.

----------


## Munarello

Jos se noin todella on, niin kyseessä on kyllä "fuck up of epic proportions" ammattipyöräilyn imagolle. Urheilijan ei pitäisi suostua tämmöisiin riistodiileihin, mutta voi olla vaikea tilanne urheilijalle kun vaihtoehtona on mennä mäkkärin kassalle burgereita myymään tjm. Toki kaiken kaikkiaan taitaa olla ammattipyöräily muutenkin pielessä jos esim joku Englannin valioliigan rivifutaaja ansaitsee viikossa sen mitä huipputason pyöräilijä ansaitsee vuodessa.

----------


## Sanna04

Ohessa vielä Turblinin saatesanat artikkeliin facebook-sivullaan (edelleen googletranslaatttuna):

How to get by when you do not have the means up to its ambitions?

How to perform when one is not morally right?
That we first think of surviving by constantly asking the question "how to pay his bills?".

How can one have peace of mind when mortgaging one's future?
Both personal and professional?

Yet this is the sad reality of women's sport: you have to prove yourself to "live" but to prove oneself should not you have the adequate means?
It is unfair to make exactly the same sacrifices as men, but without the benefits that come with it! nor even recognition ....

In this article, I do not wish to stigmatize my former team, it is itself a victim of a system causing the precariousness of women's cycling ...

Certainly, it develops but remains fragile ...
We must continue to fight to continue to develop the media coverage of women's cycling, in order to reap new sponsors.

I thank Andréa La Perna for this interview.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Urheilijan ei pitäisi suostua tämmöisiin riistodiileihin, mutta voi olla vaikea tilanne urheilijalle kun vaihtoehtona on mennä mäkkärin kassalle burgereita myymään tjm.



Siis Turblinin vaihtoehdothan olivat nähdäkseni joko jatkaa opintojaan ja ajaa amatööritasolla tai ajaa huipputasolla ja suostua riistodiiliin. Halu edetä urheilu-urallaan ja kuten fraasi kuuluu katsoa mihin kyvyt riittävät painavat tällöin kunnianhimoisen urheilijan vaakakupissa enemmän. 

Toki on tapauksia joissa on joko ensin menty opintojen ehdoilla ja vasta paperit taskussa sitten heittäydytty täysin urheilu-uralle. Tai niitäkin joissa urheilun jälkeiselle tulevaisuudelle ei ole uhrattu ajatustakaan ja vaihtoehdot voivat aluksi olla tuonkaltaiset.

PS Turblin näkyy osin ensiksi mainitun valinneenkin eli Health Mate Ladies Teamiin liittyessään marraskuussa 2017 - jolloin hän oli 22-vuotias - hän kertoi: "The past 3 years I partially slowed down bikeriding to concentrate on my  physical therapy studies. Now, I come back to the competition with a  lot of motivation, envy and goodwill."

----------


## Munarello

Oli niin tai näin, mutta täältä näppiksen takaa on hyvä huudella, ettei yllä mainittujen kaltaisiin sopimuksiin pitäisi suostua. Se kun olisi paras keino lopettaa tuommoiset paskadiilit ammattiurheilun puolelta.

----------


## kuovipolku

Paras keino lienee ettei anneta edes mahdollisuutta suostua - tai tarjota tai vaatia - paskadiilejä. Siihen kai UCI on vihdoin ruvennut ja ollaan nyt siinä vaiheessa että tietyllä viipeella naisammattilaisille on määrätty minimipalkka ja muitakin ehtoja jotka naisten ylimmällä tasolla olevien tiimien pitää täyttää.

Tosin pitää muistaa että tiimien budjettien pitää nousta samassa tahdissa - eihän tässä ole kyse siitä että naisten ammattilaispyöräily olisi tallipomoille tai omistajille mikään rahasampo vaikka ajajia kusetettaisiin miten paljon tahansa ja maksatettaisiin heillä kulutkin päälle - ja siihen ei päästä kuin sillä että lajin suosio ja mainosarvo kasvavat niin että kiinnostuneita ja rahakkaita yhteistyökumppaneita saadaan riittävästi mukaan. 

Tai sillä että UCI ryhtyy jotain kautta tukemaan naispyöräilyä huomattavasti aikaisempaa enemmän. Kisajärjestäjiltä tai televisiointioikeuksien ostajilta on turha odottaa mitään suuria summia, eihän niitä miesten puolellakaan liiku kuin TdF:ssä ja MM-kisoissa noin karkeasti sanottuna.

----------


## OJ

Pyoräilyssä minimipalkan piiriin kuuluu 43 tiimiä ja tähän ryhmään ei kuulu yksikään naisten tiimi. Rekisteroityjä UCI proffatiimejä on 260. 217 tallissa markkinat määrittävät kuskien palkat. Alemman tason tiimeissä ei ole mitenkään erikoista, että kuskit eivät saa palkkaa, eikä kulujen maksaminen omasta pussista ole ennenkuulumatonta tai harvinaista. Kuskit hakeutuvat noihin nollapalkkadiileihin, koska haluavat juurikin tsekata mihin rahkeet riittävät, vaikka taloudellisesti olisi fiksumpaa käydä duunissa ja ajaa pari kermistä per viikko. 

Uskaltaisin arvailla, että kaikki naisten UCI proffatiimit eivät tule olemaan minimipalkan piirissä jos minimipalkka tulee ensi vuonna. Naisten tiimejä on 45 eikä niitä ole jaettu eri divisiooniin kuten miesten puolella.

----------


## kuovipolku

Juu ei, vastahan ollaan siirrytty sanoista päätöksiin ja päätöskin oli  sellainen että ylimmälle tasolle - jota siis UCI:n uudet minimipalkka-  ja sopimuksenkirjaamispykälät koskevat - siirtyminen on käytännössä  vapaaehtoista. Eli UCI:n omin sanoin:

"With a view to the  professionalisation of women’s teams, the UCI has decided to create a  new division, UCI Women’s WorldTeams, comparable to the men’s UCI  WorldTeams. These new first-division teams will appear from 2020. The  second division will be made up of UCI Women’s Continental Teams  (formely UCI Women’s Teams). Teams with UCI Women’s WorldTeam status  will have the right to participate in all UCI Women’s WorldTour events.  In addition, the UCI will introduce a minimum salary for these cyclists,  as well as a thorough examination of all the athletes’ contracts via  the registration of these contracts by a financial audit and consultancy  firm, in line with the model that already exists for the men’s  professional peloton."

Eli tässä vaiheessa tarjotaan vain pientä  ja vaatimatonta porkkanaa eikä keppiä ollenkaan. Mielenkiintoista nähdä  kuinka moni joukkue loppujen lopuksi katsoo WWT-statuksen tässä  vaiheessa tarpeelliseksi tai hyödylliseksi imagon ja sponsorisopimusten  kannalta.

----------


## OJ

Toi on vähän heikko muutos varsinkin jos vain kourallinen isoja tiimejä, jotka ovat jo nyt parempia palkanmaksun yms. suhteen, hakevat/haluavat WWT statuksen. Kisanjärjestäjien on edelleen kutsuttava pikkutiimejä kisoihinsa. En ole perehtynyt asiaan riittävästi, että voisin sanoa mitään soveliaasta kepistä. 

Miesten puolella kun tehtiin muutoksia 2000-luvun alussa, niin vaikutukset ulottuivat aika pitkälle amatöörienkin puolelle. UCI:n historia näiden uudistusten kanssa ei ole kovin imarteleva.

----------


## PatilZ

Marianne Vos otti neljännen voittonsa (?) Trofeo Alfredo Bindassa. Kovaa mentiin tuo viimeinen mäki ja siitä Mariannelta irtosi vielä mallikas kiri - jopa helpon näköisesti.

Monesko voitto ammattilaisena - tietääkö kukaan?

----------


## TetedeCourse

184. voittoa sanoo PCS

----------


## kp63

Markkinat sanelevat ammattilaisurheilun. Kiinnostaa tai ei. Omalla tai UCI:n mielipiteellä ei merkitystä. Jos pääosa naisista ajaa ilman palkkaa niin, ei ole ammattijuttu vaan amatöörisarja, jossa osa saa korvauksen.

----------


## Munarello

Bongo Lorghini siellä vähän paiskoi kilpasiskon fillaria. Ei ehkä sellaista näkyvyyttä, jota Trekin tiimi toivoisi.
https://twitter.com/i/status/1111285367930609664

----------


## Laroute

^ Oli tuo pyörän viskominen aika turha protesti.

----------


## Munarello

Lizzy Banks kuittasi aika nasevasti twitterissä: "Olisit nyt edes heittänyt tänne päin." 
https://twitter.com/ElizzyBanks/stat...97626354401280

----------


## Munarello

Aika jännä tilanne naisten Flanderissa, kun Annemiek van Vleuten rykäisi irti vajaa kolmekymppiä ennen maalia. Van der Breggen jahtasi muutaman kilsan päästä kiinni ja kun eivät suostuneet yhteistyöhön niin lopettivat vedon ja antoivat takaa tulleiden ajaa kiinni.  :Hymy:

----------


## Sanna04

GP Oetingen Belgiassa käynnissä nyt, mukana Anniina Ahtosalo, Ida Sten, Laura Vainionpää ja Antonia Gröndahl. Livestreamia ilman selostusta https://www.proximus.be/pickx/nl/220...en-dames-elite

Uno-X:n värit näkyy aktiivisesti kärjessä, ja mikäli olemuksesta tulkitsen myös Anniina on ahkerasti kärkiporukoissa.

Lähetetty minun SM-A528B laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## pulmark

https://www.battleofthenorth.eu/dett...-of-the-north/
https://twitter.com/Battlenor

Naisten WT tason kisa Ladies Tour of Norway laajenee ensi kesänä niin että etappeja ajataan myös Tanskassa ja Ruotsissa Norjan lisäksi. Tour of Scandinavia kisa (9-14.8) koostuu 6 etapista. Norjalaisten Uno-X naisten joukkueessa on mukana mm. Suomen Anniina Ahtosalo.

https://firstcycling.com/team.php?l=27553&riders=1
https://www.procyclingstats.com/ride...-ahtosalo/2022

----------


## Hääppönen

Päivän naisten klassikossa näyttää mukana olevan Anniina Ahtosalo numerolla 101.  https://www.cyclingnews.com/amstel-g...on/start-list/

----------


## Hääppönen

Ja Anniina näyttää olevan starttilistalla suurklassikkoonkin! Hienoa! https://www.paris-roubaix-femmes.fr/en/riders

----------


## JTJ

Olihan Anniina startissa jo Ronde van Vlaanderenissa: https://firstcycling.com/rider.php?r=148614&y=2022 

Varsin komeaa listaahan tämä on:

Ronde van Drenthe
Ronde van Vlaanderen
Amstel Gold Race
Paris-Roubaix

Vaikka kisoista on tullut DNF, niin varmasti hyvää kokemusta kertyy nuorelle kuskille. Kunhan vaan säästyisi loukkaantumisilta!

----------


## Hääppönen

Täysin samaa mieltä tästä! Tämä kokemuspohja luo hienon perustan tulevaisuuteen! Kunhan Anniina pysyisi ns. "ehjänä". Eli välttäisi pahat loukkaantumiset. Ja tietysti se, että perusterveys on kunnossa. Ps. Mukavaa, että joku muukin jaksaa kommetoida tänne asiapostauksilla.

----------


## JTJ

Paris-Roubaix oli Longo-Borghinin ja Trek-Segafredon ylivoimaa. Ahtosalo oli 56. Tuosta on hyvä lähteä parantamaan tulevina vuosina!

----------


## Strandsky

Binche Chimay Binche pour Dames (1.1) 117.20 km.

1 Lorena Wiebes    Team DSM (Women)    2:53:59
2     Marjolein van't Geloof    Le Col Wahoo    0:00:00
3     Anniina Ahtosalo    Uno-X (Women)    0:00:00

Podiumsijoitus oli ensimmäinen tämän tason kilpailussa niin Ahtosalolle kuin Uno-X:lle.

----------


## kukavaa

Chapeau!!!!!!!!!

----------

